# A new Beech natural



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I finished carving this a couple off weeks back but only just finished sanding off. Its the first time Ive done any carving with Beech, I had no idea what a nice wood it is to work with but I will definatly be looking out for more Beech naturals.
Cheers, Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow i like that one Martin, very nice, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooter martin!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

That's a nice job mate. Beech is my favourite to work with. There's loads of it about and it usually gives good results. My last couple of shooters have been beech and I've got another couple waiting to be started, along with a couple of oak ones too.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That's fantastic! what's the finish?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Aras said:


> That's fantastic! what's the finish?


Its just Bees's wax.
Cheers for the comments guys.
Martin


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like polished bone or ivory or something. Wonderful!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Woow... Is it possible to do that with a big chunk of hard bees wax? Not the creamy one?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Aras said:


> Woow... Is it possible to do that with a big chunk of hard bees wax? Not the creamy one?


Its mostly Bee's wax, my mate makes it in small batches for furniture he makes.
Martin


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Martin, this is a beautiful piece. The shape is very attractive and the finishing is just superb. Congratulations mate.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks great buddy I've got a lot of beech naturals drying and when finished a bit of stain on there really brings out the grain

Got one partly done now gonna add some stuff to it to match my knife handle hopefully shud look sweet

Atb rob


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy that's a real nice piece, Martin. I've got a Beech fork in the works that I'll be soon posting, but the American Beech looks more like English Oak, I'm told. Doesn't look like that anyway.

Nice carving on that, mate!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

h33l yeah thats a nice catty


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice, Good job. Martin.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Boy that's a real nice piece, Martin. I've got a Beech fork in the works that I'll be soon posting, but the American Beech looks more like English Oak, I'm told. Doesn't look like that anyway.
> 
> Nice carving on that, mate!


Thank you Bill. Its nice to try out different types of wood Ive got a couple in the works myself , one Cherry and the other Hawthorn.
Martin

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.
Martin


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool ! i like the look of this one!


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

It seems that the Beech in this area has more reachable naturally uniform forks than any other trees. We have also Blue Muscle Beech, sometimes called Iron Wood, and has a lot of good forks and it usually grows short in this area and easily excess-able. Also finishes great as we see above. Staining easily, strong and hard to beat. From shoe polish to about any other method. Love your fork "Martin".. The mistake I have made until I started reading these forums was cutting to small forks. About 2" dia. on the handle side seems about right now thanks to these knowers.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Spectacular Martin!

RM


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

That was beautiful!

Very visually appealing and I think very comfortably in the hand.

Nice to see your work Martin!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful Martin, shaped to show it's natural beauty.
Philly


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Once again you show your ability to take a plain piece of wood and make an eye catching, unique, useable frame that wows us all.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Aras said:


> Woow... Is it possible to do that with a big chunk of hard bees wax? Not the creamy one?


if you take an old cheese grater and grate about a cup of beeswax and mix it with about a tablespoon of turpentine it'll come creamy like a wax polish. it's hard to mix. more like kneading a waxy dough that wants to stick to everything. try an old coffee mug and a broom handle sized stick with a flat bottom. use it like a mortar and pestle- start with half the turp, adding it as it starts to mix. add only enough turp to make a paste. or just skip it all and polish with straight beeswax til your arm falls off.


----------

